# Wann wechselt ihr eure Lenker und Vorbauten.



## coaster (9. August 2012)

Da mir letztes Jahr ein Lenker gerissen ist, hab ich da etwas Bammel. Die Kette soll ja alle 3 Monate runter. Habt ihr da auch eine Regel für Lenker und Vorbauten. Wiege ca 84 kg und fahre fast jeden Tag. Benutze den Try All Elite und den Trial Tech 40° Vorbau in lang. Habe im Moment die Serie, ständig geht was kaputt. Bei meinem Kumpel ist sogar die Halteschelle am SL Echo Vorbau durchgebrochen ( Unglaublich) und der macht keine heftigen Sachen, da er noch komplett am Anfang ist. Alu ist echt Sch.... Beim Bmx hatte ich in 24 jahren 1x einen Rahmen und 1x eine Gabel. Sonst kaum was. Wird langsam teuer.


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. August 2012)

Kommt auch drauf an, wie schonend du mit dem Lenker umgehst, wieviel Stürze etc.. Ich hätte spätestens nach 2 Saisons ein schlechtes Gefühl, so wie ich das kenne tauschen beim Downhill fahren die meisten Fahrer sogar jede Saison ihren Lenker.. Beim Vorbau dürfte wohl ähnliches gelten.. Ist einfach sehr unangenehm, wenn Lenker oder Vorbau reißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (9. August 2012)

alu alle 1.5-2 jahre,stahl alle 3-5 jahre.ja,so isses mim alu...thema dauerschwingfestigkeit


----------



## potsdamradler (9. August 2012)

> Die Kette soll ja alle 3 Monate runter


Im Sprocki wird eine Kettenmeßlehre empfohlen. Oder in kurzen Abständen 3 Ketten reihum wechseln..  Lenkerbrüche hatte ich nur^^ zwei und wirklich Glück, beidemal kein Sturz. Lenker- Vorbau und Alusattelstütze- Stahlrahmen mit Plaste unterpappt, bisher problemlos 

Hoffe mal geholfen zu haben, im netten Trialforum.

@Tobi: gibt's Fortschritte in der Schlauchproblematik?

Grüße Frank


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. August 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> @Tobi: gibt's Fortschritte in der Schlauchproblematik?



Neuen, dickeren Schwalbeschlauch eingezogen.. Der hält jetzt schon 3-4 Fahrstunden..


----------



## coaster (9. August 2012)

mit Plaste unterpappt ???


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. August 2012)

Lenker kommen nach einem Jahr vom Trialrad an andere RÃ¤der, wo sie weniger belastet werden oder werden mit entsprechender Angabe verkauft.
Vorbauten tausche ich eig. nie aufgrund vom Alter, seit ich CNC fahre.


----------



## erwinosius (9. August 2012)

> alu alle 1.5-2 jahre,stahl alle 3-5 jahre.ja,so isses mim alu...thema dauerschwingfestigkeit


ist ja wohl ein schmarrn das dann auf ein Alter zu beziehen. Ist ja eher eine Größe für diee Belastungswechsel die der aushält.
Fahre meine Sachen alle schon recht lang. Auch nen gebrauchten Vorbau und hatte bisher noch die Probleme....Auch meine Ketten fahre ich deutlich länger als 3 Monate. Bin am Anfang ne gebrauchte KMC gefahren und die dann sogar 2 Jahre lang...
Kommt also immer ein bisschen auf die Fahrweise und aufs Fahrergewicht an. Und natürlich auch auf die Fahrzeit pro Woche......Finde es aber nicht sinnvoll so pauschalisierte Aussagen zu treffen.

gruß
erwin


----------



## potsdamradler (9. August 2012)

coaster schrieb:


> mit Plaste unterpappt ???



Mit Blumentopfplastik unterfüttert: Sattelstütze dünner gekauft, die gepulverten Lenker abgebeizt- in Fließrichtung- längs poliert. Pulverbeschichtungen machen ein paar Zehntel aus; die Klapperei hab ich dann mit Blumentopf PU ausgeglichen 

Den Tipp hat hat mir ein Schrauber in Bärlin gegeben, nachdem ich mich am ersten Arbeitstag vor Arbeitsbeginn auf einer Kreuzung in Höhe  Rathaus Steglitz langgelegt hab. Kurz zuvor kippte der Sattel leicht nach hinten, dann war die Ampel Grün dann brach die Stütze 
Die Stütze war vom Sperrmüll, hatte Klemmspuren welche rauspoliert wurden. Der Bruch war zuerst hinten- schön zu sehen, dort war's grau. Der erste Lenkerbruch- dort wurde zuvor geschweißt  Der zweite war ähnlich: ein  Alulenker aus Anfang 90er, die 25,4mm in der Mitte waren in der Wandung dünner und zuvor mit Stahlvorbau gepaart, nachdem mein Kellerradl entwendet und zurückgeklaut wurde . Die Kerbe war sehr lütt und ich unerfahrener.
Wie gesagt: mit Plastik gibt's keine Kratzer oder Kerben  In vielen Stärken findbar und IMHO besser wie (kurze) Stahl/Aluhülsen.

@Tobi: Das klingt ja rekordverdächtig ...

Grüße


----------



## duro e (10. August 2012)

fahre lenker immer locker nen jahr wenn ich das rad so lang haben sollte  
vorbauten das selbe , aber fahre nur geschmiedete , keine geschweißte sch***.
ketten wechsel ich alle 4-6 monate , kommt halt drauf an wie sie ausschaut.

den tryall elite lenker bin ich ewig gefahren mit dem trialtech vorbau , über nen jahr


----------



## family-biker (10. August 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


> ist ja wohl ein schmarrn das dann auf ein Alter zu beziehen. Ist ja eher eine Größe für diee Belastungswechsel die der aushält.
> Fahre meine Sachen alle schon recht lang. Auch nen gebrauchten Vorbau und hatte bisher noch die Probleme....Auch meine Ketten fahre ich deutlich länger als 3 Monate. Bin am Anfang ne gebrauchte KMC gefahren und die dann sogar 2 Jahre lang...
> Kommt also immer ein bisschen auf die Fahrweise und aufs Fahrergewicht an. Und natürlich auch auf die Fahrzeit pro Woche......Finde es aber nicht sinnvoll so pauschalisierte Aussagen zu treffen.
> 
> ...


 
ich sprach von mir selbst,wie martin nach mir auch...

90 kg,3mal die woche,plumper style.lenker 740mm,vorbau ca.85,50mm spacerturm.
noch fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (10. August 2012)

duro e schrieb:


> fahre lenker immer locker nen jahr wenn ich nur geschmiedete , keine geschweißte sch***.


 
sag das nicht,denk mal an syntace

edit:warum zitiert der editor mir das in nem neuen beitrag?so ein käse


----------



## JanStahl (10. August 2012)

Ketten wechsle ich alle 30 Trainingsstunden (nur Fahrzeit), das ist bei mir nach dreimal nachstellen der Kettenspannung. Ich habe schon öfters KMC-Z610-Ketten nach sechs Wochen durchgerissen - da halte ich jetzt etwas Sicherheitsabstand.
Sonst würde ich mal schätzen (bei 63 kg Fahrergewicht und Nutzung aller Trial-Fahrtechniken):
Lenker ca. alle 250 Stunden, Vorbauten, Kurbeln, Alugabeln nach 500 Stunden, Freilauf sobald er Geräusche macht, also meist nach ca. 250 Stunden,
Pedale verschleißbedingt ca. alle 50 Stunden, alles andere nach ca. 800-1000 Stunden, da ich dann meist ein neues Rad kaufe.


----------



## MatzeD (10. August 2012)

JanStahl schrieb:


> Ketten wechsle ich alle 30 Trainingsstunden (nur Fahrzeit), das ist bei mir nach dreimal nachstellen der Kettenspannung. Ich habe schon öfters KMC-Z610-Ketten nach sechs Wochen durchgerissen - da halte ich jetzt etwas Sicherheitsabstand.
> Sonst würde ich mal schätzen (bei 63 kg Fahrergewicht und Nutzung aller Trial-Fahrtechniken):
> Lenker ca. alle 250 Stunden, Vorbauten, Kurbeln, Alugabeln nach 500 Stunden, Freilauf sobald er Geräusche macht, also meist nach ca. 250 Stunden,
> Pedale verschleißbedingt ca. alle 50 Stunden, alles andere nach ca. 800-1000 Stunden, da ich dann meist ein neues Rad kaufe.



Ja danke .. Und das Geld findest immer in den Sofa ritzen ?


----------



## JanStahl (10. August 2012)

.


----------



## duro e (10. August 2012)

wills ja nicht direkt sagen , aber es muss doch raus :

MAN KANNS AUCH ÜBERTREIBEN!


----------



## JanStahl (11. August 2012)

Ketten reissen mir eben schon nach 100 Stunden,
das war öfters sehr schmerzhaft. Das gönne ich mir.

Der Rest ist doch Durchschnitt:
1000 Fahrstunden sind mit Flicken, Wasser trinken, Paletten umstapeln, Verschnaufen locker 1500 Trainingsstunden.
Normalfahrer trainiert vielleicht 15 Stunden pro Woche, macht also zwei Jahre für nen Rahmen, oder bei 
richtig motiviertem Training ein Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (11. August 2012)

ich fahr im großen und ganzen alles bis es kaputt geht , erfahrungen anderer sind das eine , die eigene eine andere .
damals bei meiner sl gabel am 26er , da hat jeder gesagt 2 monate dann ist sie durch , sie hat ohne probleme gehalten , bis ich das rad verkaufte .
am 20er das selbe , da hat die sl gabel ein jahr gehalten , bis sie dann mit vorwarnung am schaft brach.
sonst schau ich nur das rad ab und an nach , bzw guck vor jeder fahrt ob alles passt und gut ist , und wenn mal was knackt , und ich nicht weiß woher es kommt dann auch aber ansonsten voll drauf halten , man kennt ja eig seine schwachstellen am radl


----------



## MisterLimelight (11. August 2012)

Wenn mein Rad nicht klappert, knarzt und knackt mache ich mir sorgen. das gehört einfach dazu.


----------



## Hoffes (11. August 2012)

nur dann merkt man nicht ob grad was vor sich hin reißen tut

EDITE: also lenker vorbau habe ich bis jetz noch nie Vorsorglich getauscht

mir ist auch noch nie ein Lenker oder Vorbau Abgebrochen.

bei der kette ist das so eine sache wenn man die ganze teit draufspringt hält die ja lange nicht so lange wie wenn man nie drauf Springt


----------



## Sherco (11. August 2012)

Hab bisher nur einen Lenker getauscht, der nach 2 Jahren aber auch sichtlich verbogen war. 
Um ordentlich Ketten zu zertreten fehlt mir wohl der schmalz in den Beinen. Wenn ich nicht draufkomme halten die relativ lange.


----------



## alf2013 (11. August 2012)

tausch in den letzten jahren (seit 1994) - bei insgesamt 5 rädern. und die zahlen beziehen sich auf ALLE räder von mir:

3 x mäntel-paare (jeweils mit schlauch)
1 x vorderradbremse magura luise fr undicht
3 x kettenaustausch (eine kette haltet bei mir rund 3 - 4 jahre)
4 x bremsscheiben-sets (seit 2004 - bei insgesamt 4 rädern mit bremsscheiben) 
bremsbeläge - siehe unten
1 x lager vom fully von 2002 (speci stumpjumper)

bremsbelege halten rund eine halbe saison (1000 - 1500 km) - also 2 bis 3 mal pro jahr steht ein wechsel an.

sonst werden die räder nur normal serviciert. und immer gewaschen und nachher die relevanten stellen mit öl oder fett behandelt.

kurbel, schaltung, bremsen (außer die beläge), sattelstützen, sattel, vorbau, lenker, rahmen, laufräder (achter, felgenrand eingedrückt) - da hab ich noch nie ein problem oder einen ausfall gehabt. 

mein erstes fully hatte noch v-brakes drauf. da brauchte ich auch nur 2 - 3 sätze bremsbeläge pro jahr.

jahresleistung um die 2000 - 3000 km. bin eher schönwetterfahrer (d.h. wenn ich in den regen komm, ists mir egal. bei regen wegfahren tu ich allerdings nicht). und für den winter hab ich ein "winter"rad. mit starrgabel und eigenem laufradsatz ...

gefahren wird alles - vom wiesenweg bis zum wurzeltrail. keine extremen trails mit riesensteinen und / oder absturzgefahr.

touren bis max 80 km / 2000 hm. beim schalten schau ich aber drauf, nicht unter volllast zu schalten. wiegetritt mach ich nie. und dauerbremser bin ich auch nicht. stürzen tu ich selten (seit 94 schätz ich mal so 10 stürze. und nie was extremes. eher wegrutschen ... also kein meterhohes bikefliegtjetztindergegendrum ...)


----------



## florianwagner (11. August 2012)

hey alf2013, wir fahren das hier

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp3ud8r4-dg&feature=related"]ZOO TRIAL crashes      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## alf2013 (11. August 2012)

bei diesem einsatzzweck wunderts mich nicht, dass was kaputt wird. 

aber:

was hat das mit mountainbiken zu tun  kein fahren, kein berg, kein trail. also da fehlen mmn schon einige essentielle dinge ...

meine hochachtung allerdings für jeden, der das kann 


ICH fahre mit meinem rad. auch sprünge sind eher selten. habs eigentlich schon ganz gern, mit der erde "verbunden" zu sein


----------



## family-biker (11. August 2012)

mit der erde verbunden ist man nach seinem ableben sowieso.bis dahin verbringen trialfahrer die meiste zeit in der luft,höchstens auf einem rad.


----------



## trialelmi (14. August 2012)

Ich tausche dann, wenn etwas bricht und nie vorher...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. August 2012)

Tausche nur, wenn ich was leichteres bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (14. August 2012)

Mit Holz *von innen* bruchgefährdete (Alu) Lenker- Stützen verstärken... War mal eine Idee, oder "Fasertrümpfe" innen zur Versärkung/Bruchverzögerung einkleben. Dann hat man etwas Vorwarnung und Zeit zu reagieren, falls Alu spontan bricht ;(

Mein Vorschlag


----------



## trialelmi (14. August 2012)

Mir ist in 18 Jahren und vielen Modellen noch nie ein Lenker oder Vorbau gebrochen...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. August 2012)

Vorbauten sind mir schon bis zur Hälfte gerissen. Das hat man aber gehört. 
Den letzten Lenker den ich hatte, war ein Spank 777 (mm). Der wurde nach etwas über einem Jahr merklich "weich". Jetzt erledigt er seinen dienst am Street Rad. 
Mal sehen wann der erste Carbon Lenker aufgibt.


----------



## Georg G. (16. August 2012)

Ich habe an meinem derzeitigen Rad auch die berühmte Mistgabel von der man ja nie was Gutes gehört hat. Ich fahre das Rad jetzt ca 1,5 Jahre mache auch Hooks und die Gabel hält wunderbar. Also ich denke nich das man das ganze pauschalisieren kann.
Und selbst wenn man die Teile "nur" alle 2 Jahre tauscht, geht das schon auch ins Geld. Ich tausche nur wenn wirklich was kaputt ist.

Gruß
Georg


----------



## coaster (16. August 2012)

Ja aber wenn der Lenker abbricht, dann steckt der evtl in deinem Hals oder Torso. Hab da echt Angst vor seit der Echo gerissen ist und mein Try All Elite so knarzt und schwabbelt.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. August 2012)

Könntest auch mit offenen Schnürsenkeln fallen und drauf gehen. Jetzt nur noch klettverschluss?
Wenn er sich "weich" anfühlt, dann besorg dir einen anderen. Stahl Lenker sollen sicher sein...


----------

